# My first taste of backcountry today



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*The first taste is free*

Just like hard drugs and gumbo


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Backcountry riding is the shit. Just remember what you don't know can kill you out there. Being able to determine safe paths in high avalanche danger days is critical. Unlike riding at the resort, you hit the bc enough you or a friend (or your whole group) will get killed. That's the harsh reality. Get the gear, get the education, and put it to use. It's not hard and it's really really fun. It's not fun pulling bodies out of the snow though. That actually really really sucks, big time. 

The first taste was free. Find a Level I avalanche course in your area and take it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Backcountry riding is the shit. Just remember what you don't know can kill you out there. Being able to determine safe paths in high avalanche danger days is critical. Unlike riding at the resort, you hit the bc enough you or a friend (or your whole group) will get killed. That's the harsh reality. Get the gear, get the education, and put it to use. It's not hard and it's really really fun. It's not fun pulling bodies out of the snow though. That actually really really sucks, big time.
> 
> *The first taste was free. Find a Level I avalanche course in your area and take it. You won't regret it.*


Good suggestion, I will look into that.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*+1*



killclimbz said:


> Backcountry riding is the shit. Just remember what you don't know can kill you out there. Being able to determine safe paths in high avalanche danger days is critical. Unlike riding at the resort, you hit the bc enough you or a friend (or your whole group) will get killed. That's the harsh reality. Get the gear, get the education, and put it to use. It's not hard and it's really really fun. It's not fun pulling bodies out of the snow though. That actually really really sucks, big time.
> 
> The first taste was free. Find a Level I avalanche course in your area and take it. You won't regret it.


Get your crew you ride with to take the course with you as well. It'll make it more enjoyable, and you also have the comfort of knowing the people on the other side of the poles know what they're doing. But absolutely get the gear.:thumbsup:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm with you on that! I just recently took my first backside runs over the past couple of weeks, it's another world up there, fucking breathtaking (in more ways than one :laugh. I'm 100% sure that big mountain back country is the direction I am determined to go with my riding! I've been doing a lot of researching on the right way to endeavor in to riding backcountry, there are some great links sticky'd back country section here with great info. Looking forward to the June Hood trip!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> I'm with you on that! I just recently took my first backside runs over the past couple of weeks, it's another world up there, fucking breathtaking (in more ways than one :laugh. I'm 100% sure that big mountain back country is the direction I am determined to go with my riding! Looking forward to the June Hood trip!


Yes, that outing to Hood should be fun. Hopefully it works out for me! But today I dabbed into the backside terrain solo, which I know can be very dangerous but the area I was in had a ski patrol monitoring it, I had cell reception, and the powder was only about shin deep (I'm 5'7) so I figured I would've been fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Dano said:


> *Get your crew you ride with to take the course with you as well.* It'll make it more enjoyable, and you also have the comfort of knowing the people on the other side of the poles know what they're doing. But absolutely get the gear.:thumbsup:


haha I wish I had a crew to go ride with. I've rode with a couple of girls but it was just a pain in the ass. My guy is a great boarder but we hardly have the same time off and I'm the only one with the season pass. I can't believe I live in a mountainous area and have no one else to shred with...wah :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Smoke crack it's more addicting than the back country.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Smoke crack it's more addicting than the back country.


:laugh: I'm sure it is.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Riding untouched backcountry pow is better than sex... almost... sometimes...

On a more serious note, a lot of people die riding within site of the resort.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Zee said:


> Riding untouched backcountry pow is better than sex... almost... sometimes...
> 
> .


Be careful. If you say that where there is any possibility of your significant other hearing then there is a good probability that you wont be getting any in the near future. Been there done that.


I really like doing the solo thing too. I snowboard solo about 50% of the time because I love the alone time. Back country stuff is even more because If its hard to get people to ride the lifts then its impossible to get them to hike for turns.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A few resources for you.

Most mountain states have an Avalanche center that posts up information on general conditions, trends, etc with the snow pack. I check the Colorado Avalanche's website everyday so I know what the trend is at the area I am planning on visiting. It also helps me decide what routes I am going to take and where I may do my riding. It definitely allows me to eliminate spots that are going to be dangerous. Good investigating skills afterward allow me to make the go/no go decision. Avalanche.org is a site that links to all of the avalanche centers in North America. Sadly, Oregon doesn't seem to have a dedicated center, so you'll probably have to watch the Cascades site to get an idea. Doesn't look like the Bachelor area is covered. For that, I'd talk with Ski Patrol at the mountain and see what resources they use. 

You should be able to find courses off of both of those sites.

Patroller Supply gives discounts off their already discounted prices on Avy gear to people referred to them by myself. Give them a call, let them know I sent you their way when you are ready to buy. You can find deals at other places too of course, but it doesn't hurt to have options. 

Finally, I don't really know of many people in the Bachelor area, but there are two good websites where you might find experienced partners. Splitboard.com is a place where I have met many partners over the years and I still ride with a bunch of them. Overall, a very knowledgeable group there. 

The second site is TGR. A lot of crap there, but also amazing trip reports and a solid bc crew. I've also got several partners because of that site. The maggots can be childish, but they can also be pretty damn amazing. Look for threads where people are planning a meet up in your area. That is the best opportunity to hook up with the maggots. Posting a thread out of the blue will probably get a ton of flames.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

killclimbz thanks so much for all that info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

+1 for splitboard.com. Lots of great info and lots of nice Trip reports to make me wish I didnt live in VT.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know the TGR catch 22 well enough. Your points are valid snowolf. It's kind of a self policing site and it can be harsh. There really are some great, super knowledgeable bc users on that forum though. A lot of them are at a level that is just amazing.

It is also a site that raised money for a broke as hell East Coast skier who had lost most everything to medical bills for cancer. The money went to pay for a ski trip of a lifetime for this person. He went to Whistler and Salt Lake city, all on the maggots dime. I believe he did a heli trip in there. It was pretty amazing. Cancer went in remission and Nils was super grateful for all the love and support he got from the people on that site. His cancer came back a year or so later and he died from it. Up until the end he was stoked on that trip. I don't know of any other snow sports site that you could raise $10k like that to stoke out a deserving person who would otherwise not get such an experience. 

It's not the first time either. Another member's wife (she was a member too) decided to commit suicide and left him in about the toughest spot possible. Another $10k was raised to help with burial costs, keep his house out of foreclosure until he could sell it, etc. 

Say what you want about TGR, but these examples speak volumes for the type of people on that site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Definitely, that outing to Mt. Hood should be fun. Hopefully it works out for me also. Such a great experience.lol


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I know the TGR catch 22 well enough. Your points are valid snowolf. It's kind of a self policing site and it can be harsh. There really are some great, super knowledgeable bc users on that forum though. A lot of them are at a level that is just amazing.
> 
> It is also a site that raised money for a broke as hell East Coast skier who had lost most everything to medical bills for cancer. The money went to pay for a ski trip of a lifetime for this person. He went to Whistler and Salt Lake city, all on the maggots dime. I believe he did a heli trip in there. It was pretty amazing. Cancer went in remission and Nils was super grateful for all the love and support he got from the people on that site. His cancer came back a year or so later and he died from it. Up until the end he was stoked on that trip. I don't know of any other snow sports site that you could raise $10k like that to stoke out a deserving person who would otherwise not get such an experience.
> 
> ...


I've ridden with a couple of skiers off there, they can really ski, and are normal everyday guys who love to slide on snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree whole heartedly with what you originally said about the site. I just wanted to point out it's a lot more than just that. If you learn to ignore what you don't like and check out what you are interested in, it can be a very enjoyable place. I go there mostly to check out the various conditions threads and the trip reports. Some of the stuff people are putting up there are better than what you find in the mags. Just amazing pics and footy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

dellrides88 said:


> haha I wish I had a crew to go ride with. I've rode with a couple of girls but it was just a pain in the ass. My guy is a great boarder but we hardly have the same time off and I'm the only one with the season pass. I can't believe I live in a mountainous area and have no one else to shred with...wah :laugh:


Story of my life. Everyone around me either doesn't ever have money, or doesn't want to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I know the TGR catch 22 well enough. Your points are valid snowolf. It's kind of a self policing site and it can be harsh. There really are some great, super knowledgeable bc users on that forum though. A lot of them are at a level that is just amazing.
> 
> It is also a site that raised money for a broke as hell East Coast skier who had lost most everything to medical bills for cancer. The money went to pay for a ski trip of a lifetime for this person. He went to Whistler and Salt Lake city, all on the maggots dime. I believe he did a heli trip in there. It was pretty amazing. Cancer went in remission and Nils was super grateful for all the love and support he got from the people on that site. His cancer came back a year or so later and he died from it. Up until the end he was stoked on that trip. I don't know of any other snow sports site that you could raise $10k like that to stoke out a deserving person who would otherwise not get such an experience.
> 
> ...


Thats a site I want to be a part of, just from hearing that.


----------

